# How old are you and how many jobs have you had?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:b :sigh :um


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

23 and 5...if you count the two jobs that lasted less than a week each.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

23 and 4.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

20 and 0, unless you count the two families I babysit for (I haven't since the summer, though; one family I've worked for for 5 years). It would be three families, except I never returned the countless calls of some other lady because I was too scared to use the phone after missing her the first time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm 22 and I've had zero official jobs. I've worked under the table, though, but I guess that doesn't really count.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

23, 2 jobs. But one was a non-paying internship, so maybe it doesn't even count.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

22 and 0. Well, I worked as an artist for years and I currently have my own business, but it's only paying for itself right now...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31 and technically 4. It is kind of confusing.

First job - summer right out of high school
Second job - next three summers, and one additional Christmas break
Third job - contractor (out of college, laid off)
Fourth job - contractor (first job in 23 months of unemployment; had job for seven weeks - SA kicked my @$$, a co-op tried to have me fired for looking at him too much as he kept walking around my desk).
Returned to third job as a salaried employee (from that third job).

I am still working as a salaried employee...


----------



## scaredsilent (Nov 27, 2006)

38 and on 7th job


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow guess ive changed jobs too many times. 

29 years, 14 jobs

3 years in the military
>1 year as a security guard with four different companies
2-3 months as a windows98 instructor
3 months with bank of america
and going on 7 years as a medical biller with 7 different companies

i only left one because of SA


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm 20 and I've had 2 jobs.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

36 and had four jobs. I been at my current job for ten years. The first job I worked for 6 months, the second job I only worked 3 months due to the place closing down, and the third job I worked a year. I didn't work any official jobs as a teen due to living in the middle of the corn fields with no transportation. I just did odd jobs like mowing lawns, shoveling snow, or helping a farmer out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

33

at least 30 different jobs, but some were very similar.

I worked in a guitar shop, 
Christmas tree farm, 
As a painter, 
In various wood shops,
Apple tree plantation,
Worked at a bar for a while,
In a couple of factories(god i hate those),
for a while i worked as a wood cutter,
Now i'm an office cleaner.

heh, thats about it...


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

28, I started working around the age of 17 & have had alot of jobs, most of them crap. In total it was probably around 11 or 12, not counting all the short temp jobs I did.

I use to find it really hard to stay at a job for long, until I got where I am now. Been here about 6 years and I can't take it anymore. Hate it with a passion.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

26, and I guess 3 would be the number... but one was a part time 2 month summer job, one was a part time short term online job, and for the final one I'm self-employed. I've never had a "real" job.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

30, and I've had about 14 jobs. That includes part-time jobs I had in high school and college.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

31 and two. I was born into farming so that was my main job until after high school. I did a few odd jobs on and off over the years for neighbors (baling hay, handling livestock, ect.) but never considered them actual employment. My parents didn't have much but they paid me what they could afford for the work I did around home. After high school my dad retired and I started a job as an apprentice auto mechanic which has developed into a full time career. I've been at my current job almost 12 years now.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Strength said:


> :b :sigh :um


27

4-5 jobs all supplied by family members lol...i've tried applying on my own at 2-3 jobs but never got hired, the 4-5 jobs i have had have all been family knowning who owns business etc etc

Yeah....


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

21 and 4. First job for 4 months, second job for about a month, third job for 2 hours, fourth job for 5 hours.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Three jobs. Held the first job for almost two years. Then took a break and went to school full time. Second job was a seasonal work at a retail store (was let go after new years day). Third and current job is being computer help desk at a building.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

29 and (about) 6. Lecturer, shop assistant, cleaner, tutor, technician, researcher...


----------



## generalf (Dec 14, 2006)

35 years old, 8 jobs. Normally I last a year or two but have to leave because my SA makes mee feel like the stupidest person there. Have been at my current job for 5 long years....and its hell now. But I got a new job now, starting in february 

:hide


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

24 with 2 jobs, one lasted almost 5 years and this one I'm going on 2 years.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: re: How old are you and how many jobs have you had?*



generalf said:


> But I got a new job now, starting in february


Congrats!! :boogie


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

To Strength: I don't think you really want a survey... but to compare yourself to "everyone else" - is that why you asked this question?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

20 and gone through 9 jobs.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

iam 28, and 3 IT professional jobs including the one Iam in now


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

25, and 3 jobs.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm 18 and I've had 3 jobs, including the one I haven now.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm 22 and I've had 5 jobs.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

19 and 2 jobs. 

The first was a paid internship that only lasted about 3 months, and the second was at Sears for 4.5 months. 

I quit the Sears job earlier this month, and now I'm unemployed.


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

26 and 2 jobs.

1. collected shopping trolleys for about 1 year
2. IT position for almost 7 years


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

46 and 9 jobs


1. navy - 3 years
2. sugar factory - 2 months
3. TV repair shop - 1 month
4. plumbing company - 1 month
5. box factory 8 months
6. TV repair shop - 1 year
7. VCR repair shop - 8 years
8. computer manufacturer - 3 years 8 months
9. Aircraft lighting and avionics - 8 years so far


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

This is pretty unheard of... I just turned 23 and have had zero jobs. Yay. :sigh


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

21 years old - 6 jobs


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

20, 3 jobs. I've made snowballs (a bigger, better version of snowcones to some unlucky people who don't live in southern LA), weighed live seafood without gloves, and investigated animal cruelty cases. Interesting series, no?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

21, no jobs. I don't think I could deal with one.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

Nyx said:


> 23 and 5...if you count the two jobs that lasted less than a week each.


That's funny!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Age: 36

# of Jobs: 6... but two of those were summer jobs, and one was a job I had in high school.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

19

1 - Taco Bell for a few months
2 - Arcade for the last three years


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 18.

Last summer I worked where my dad works: a factory that makes tubes and ducting for various companies - mostly aerospace stuff.


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

lonesomeboy said:


> iam 28, and 3 IT professional jobs including the one Iam in now


what kind of IT you do?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

19 and 0. Always too scared to even look into work...I don't even know what i'm doing in this forum. It just makes me feel like a loser for never having worked :rain


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im 20 and have had 3.

first one from age 15-16

2nd one from age 17-present

3rd one from age 20-present.


----------



## grumpybear (Jan 9, 2007)

29 and 3 jobs

I tend to stay at a job a long time, because I feel comfortable there after awhile. My last job, I really hated, but I felt comfortable there for a long time. I hate starting over as a new employee. It makes me so nervous.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

..


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

17 and 0 jobs. :sigh


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm 18, and I've had 2.

1.) Movie Theatre from age 16-18.

2.) Bank from July '06 - Present

My current job is great when it comes to opportunites and learning experiences. I'm lucky to have been hired as just turning 18 and having no banking experience. And it's nice quiet enviornment, for the most part.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

23 and 5 jobs.

Newspaper subscriptions for a few months when I was 11-12ish
A summer at Marine World
3 years at a florist
2 years at the Costco floral dept
Almost 2 years now doing office work at a mechanics


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm nearly 20 (my birthday is on Monday! ) and I've had 2 jobs.

1st job was at a dog grooming salon & was a casual job. I HATED it there.

2nd job (and current job) is at a law firm. I enjoy working there for the most part, but sometimes it gets so stressfull and the lawyers are no fun when they're extremely grumpy.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm 20 and I've had 2 jobs.

1- Movie theater for less than 2 months. I quit because of SA
2- Research library at my college. I've been there for almost 2 years.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

35 yo and 5 jobs, the last 2 since graduating college.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm 20. I got my first (and current) job as a waitress/"baker" at a fast food restaurant when I was 17. It took me forever to get used to the people I work with, so I don't really plan on leaving any time soon. lol

I'd love to go to school to be a veterinary technician. It's hard for me to stay motivated with school stuff when I think about how much i'll have to interact with people/customers.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

23. All labor - four paying, five including volunteer work selling Christmas trees for a senior school project (my first time working and I got back spasms after a few weeks).


----------

